# Dry Shampoo



## misschelle025 (Feb 24, 2013)

What's your favorite dry shampoo?

I've never used a dry shampoo before, but want to try one since I've heard such good things about them!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

Suave. I have tried a couple of other kinds but the cheap one works the best for me. Go figure lol


----------



## Bearbaskets (Feb 26, 2013)

I personally use baby powder or body powder! Cheaper than dry shampoo, or around the same price, and they last a loooot longer. It may be noticeable if you don't have blonde hair though. Suave or Psssssst, I believe it's called, are amazing. Treseme's is amazing as well.


----------



## feemia (Feb 26, 2013)

I've used Psssssst and Batiste.  I prefer Batiste.  When I use Psssssst, I can feel if when I run my hands through my hair, and I can't seem to stop myself from running my hands through my hair when I have stuff in it.  Batiste is less noticeable.

I tried both baby powder and corn starch years ago.  It left my hair looking like a powdered wig.


----------



## cshugs (Feb 26, 2013)

i agree with the cheap dry shampoos working the best. i've tried Suave, Dove, Oscar Blandi, Bumble &amp; Bumble (for dark hair - left stains everywhere!!!) and probably a few more, hahaha... Dove is by far my favorite.


----------



## weheartourhive (Feb 26, 2013)

I felt like the Tresemme made my hair feel "muddy" after I used it.  I currently use Batiste and I really love it.  After I do a full blow out or my hair is dry, I'll spray a little for some extra volume and it also helps my style last an extra day.  It seems to work because instead of just soaking up the oil that's there, it puts this protective barrier on the clean hair to help it stay non-oily for a little bit longer.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

I tried the Serge Normant and it just didn't work for me. Pssst is the one I like the most so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misschelle025 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions ladies!  I've heard lots of good things about Batiste.  When I was looking on Ulta at it, there are  few different kinds.  I see they have like original, blush, etc.  Anyone know what the differences are between them?


----------



## NoInsanity (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misschelle025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all of the suggestions ladies!  I've heard lots of good things about Batiste.  When I was looking on Ulta at it, there are  few different kinds.  I see they have like original, blush, etc.  Anyone know what the differences are between them?


I also love Batiste, and I believe it's a scent difference except the ones that specifically say that they're colored ("A Hint of Color"). Batiste really refreshes my scalp if it feels a little oily.


----------



## weheartourhive (Feb 27, 2013)

I use the blush because I like the scent and I feel it helps to refresh my hair a bit more with that.  I also have medium/dark brown hair and I don't feel like it lightens my hair like some other brands.  I really work it in with my fingers and then I comb it.


----------



## annabeautybox (Mar 1, 2013)

I like klorane, it's really soft and gentle and doesn't dry my hair out at all

batiste is good, too ..I prefer tropical to blush though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queeenb (Jan 20, 2014)

I like Pssst and the green Batiste!  

I did not like the Tresemme dry shampoo.


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 20, 2014)

Suave! And you CANNOT beat the price. I swear by this stuff.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 20, 2014)

Not Your Mother's makes a great one. Redken's is ok. It has a very strong scent. Philip Kingsley's is good too, but also has a very strong fragrance. Oscar Blandi powder works, but it takes a long time to work the white cast out. I think it's better for lighter hair colors. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 20, 2014)

My concern is, don't you have to brush them out? I have a curly perm, and a brush will frizz it out pretty badly. I'd love to try a dry shampoo (especially nice getting the Klorane in my December Birchbox) but don't want to tear my hair up either. Any suggestions?


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 20, 2014)

> My concern is, don't you have to brush them out? I have a curly perm, and a brush will frizz it out pretty badly. I'd love to try a dry shampoo (especially nice getting the Klorane in my December Birchbox) but don't want to tear my hair up either. Any suggestions?


 Start with a light spray and then run your fingers through it. In your situation, if your hair is darker, you might want to consider getting one specifically for darker hair since you can't brush it out. The Not Your Mothers brand didn't leave a white cast in my hair today and I just finger combed it through as I had curled my hair the day or so before. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinycurls (Jan 21, 2014)

I think that Dry shampoo should be used really occasionally. It's good if you don't have time to wash your hair before a meeting or a night out, but shouldnt replace a real shampoo


----------



## queeenb (Jan 21, 2014)

> I think that Dry shampoo should be used really occasionally. It's good if you don't have time to wash your hair before a meeting or a night out, but shouldnt replace a real shampoo


 Oh yea definitely lol


----------



## seraphin (Jan 22, 2014)

I use one made by Tigi and it works fine.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Jan 23, 2014)

I have not try to use dry shampoo because I take a shower almost everyday.  I have long dark hair so I need to wash it frequently. But as I heard about it I wanna give a try for occasion. I watched video about doing dry shampoo and it's very easy.


----------



## shinycurls (Jan 26, 2014)

Ysabelle, so you wash your hair everydays??

It is very not good for the hair, especially if you have long hair

I would really advice you to try to espace your shampoo and dry shampoo can be usefull for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohchiefff (Jan 30, 2014)

I have Not Your Mother's because it was on sale when I went to the store a while back and I love it.... and I recently got the Biosilk one a week and a half ago, and it's not like I hate it, but if you're planning on using hairspray on your hair after, make sure it's going to an updo. Those 2 together are sticky. Without hairspray though it's just fine. I also only got Biosilk because I got them 2 for $7... they were just cheap.


----------



## tallison (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been trying a lot of Dry Shampoos. I have naturally blonde hair, so absorbing oil is more important than leaving a white cast. Dove is my favorite. Psst and Suave are also good. Alterna and Oscar Blandi were poor. Batiste with a touch of blonde was freakishly yellow and Tresemme was the worst at absorbing oil. I wash my hair every 3 days, and I would love to hear if other people have a dry shampoo that works really great at absorbing oil!


----------



## marie4u (Feb 1, 2014)

its dove silky and shiny.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 1, 2014)

because its very good for hairs dove


----------



## mellivi (Feb 3, 2014)

I didn't like the Tresemme one - it looked good upon first application, but after 5 minutes, my hair looked greasy again.  I'm currently using Big Sexy Hair's dry shampoo and it's okay considering the fact that it leaves my hair all crunchy feeling. :/ Still on a hunt for the perfect one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 4, 2014)

I love Pssst and Batiste. I like Pssst more just because the scent isn't as strong to me as the batiste ones that I have tried. I get headaches really easily. My tip with dry shampoo is to spray it in your hair and let it sit for 5 minutes or so. I spray mine in right before I put makeup on. Then after I let it sit, i run my fingers through my hair as if I'm 'shampooing' it. I feel that my hair looks less oily and I also feel that it doesn't leave your hair with the 'dry shampoo feeling'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dove works wonders on my hair, but I find the scent pretty overwhelming... any recommendations on ones (other than Psssst) that aren't highly scented?


----------



## fiery (Feb 11, 2014)

I also love batiste (the original) and found that if I spray it in my hair at night right before I go to bed it gives it a chance to get tousled through my hair and gets rid of any of the white residue.


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 12, 2014)

Batiste or garnier


----------



## NatalieHarpring (Feb 13, 2014)

Dove Refresh+Care Invigorating Dry Shampoo.

I'm a Dove girl and I love it!


----------



## mariahzelada (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a few recommendations.

If you want that great volume (lets face it, second day hair is usually flat) go with Big Sexy's. Its amazing for that.

If you have darker hair and are worried about it showing, go with Kenra Platinum Dry Shampoo.

For smell, I like Tigi's Rockaholic dry shampoo.

Just some suggestions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ps - keep in mind if you're going to be using a dry shampoo quite a bit, probably wouldn't hurt to use a clarifying shampoo once and a while.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Blow Pro Faux Dry! It is amazing. I've tried nearly every dry shampoo under the sun. I don't have much luck with drug store brands at all. I have very fine, straight and easily oily hair that typically needs washed every day. I've noticed if I put a little dry shampoo on my roots at night, that I can get away without washing the next day.


----------



## tony (Feb 25, 2014)

I don' use dry shampoo. i love liquid  .


----------



## marie4u (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sstich79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dove works wonders on my hair, but I find the scent pretty overwhelming... any recommendations on ones (other than Psssst) that aren't highly scented?

garnier is also good.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 4, 2014)

> I've usedÂ Psssssst Â and Batiste. Â I prefer Batiste. Â When I useÂ Psssssst , I can feel if when I run my hands through my hair, and I can't seem to stop myself from running my hands through my hair when I have stuff in it. Â Batiste is less noticeable. I tried both baby powder and corn starch years ago. Â It left my hair looking like a powdered wig.


 I agree! Batiste has one for dark hair now so it doesn't leave a white residue on your roots. I tried using just baby powder (a recommendation from my very Swedish, very blonde sister-in-law) and it leaves an undesired effect for hair thats on the darker end of the spectrum.


----------



## Johnsonville (Mar 4, 2014)

*Jonathan* *Product* *Green* *Rootine* *Dry* *Shampoo* *Brush* *On* *Hair* *Powder* (For Light Hair)


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for your advice.  That's why I noticed that my hair is falling and thinning, I should refrain from shampooing my hair daily so I really need to use dry shampoo.  What dry shampoo can you recommend?  Please help, it is tedious if I will make one for myself since I become very busy nowadays.  Lol


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 11, 2014)

I bought this today actually because I was out of dry shampoo and they didn't have the dove one. I've only used Suave before and I don't care for the smell. I like how NYM's has no scent and left no white in my super red hair.

ETA: A few hours after using this product and my hair is so soft and clean feeling! Like it feels the way it does the day after washing it. Suave always left my hair so stiff and dry and NYM's has my hair nice and manageable. I have definitely found a winner!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *beautybybrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Start with a light spray and then run your fingers through it. In your situation, if your hair is darker, you might want to consider getting one specifically for darker hair since you can't brush it out.

The Not Your Mothers brand didn't leave a white cast in my hair today and I just finger combed it through as I had curled my hair the day or so before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 12, 2014)

I like Batiste in the pink can. But I tend to go through dry shampoo fast so I buy the cheap stuff. I usually use the regular Suave one- the smell is strong right when you spray it but fades by the time I'm ready to do my hair. I recently tried the Herbal Essences dry shampoo and this one actually smells really good! I like them both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## salondiva13 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have 3 travel cans of redken's powder refresh that I would love to swap


----------



## Amanda xo (May 1, 2014)

I just bought a Shea Cashmere dry shampoo from Bath &amp; Body Works. I'm super interested to see how it works!


----------



## Kirill Kirill (May 3, 2014)

Dove, one of the most trusted hair-care brands in the world, is out with a very effective range of shampoos. Dove Intense Damage Therapy Shampoo helps in repairing the damaged and dry hair, while helping regain the shine. After few washes, you will be able to see visible results. It is one shampoo, which I would recommend personally for dry and damaged hair.


----------



## sajid zain (May 11, 2014)

I personally use baby powder or body powder! Cheaper than dry shampoo,


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

who else uses dry shampoo as a volumnizing/texturizing product? I do.  I wash my hair daily with the liquid stuff - but I have baby fine, very oily , very straight hair.  I find dry shampoo's give my newly washed hair the volume, texture I need and I don't have issues with it looking dull, because my hair is so naturally shiny (due to the oils)


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

I LOVE Baptiste dry shampoo in blonde. It's my favorite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eileen.jpg (May 13, 2014)

We have about 9 people living in my current household with one main bathroom and one private one. Yeah, I definitely need some sort of oil absorbing product for my hair. Grabbed Treseme because of a clearance sale but wasn't wowed with it &amp; the white cast. I also tried ground oatmeal &amp; made a huge mess with that.


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 16, 2014)

When using dry shampoo, you can apply the product down your part and around your hairline in case of normak hair. In case of oily hair, you may also want to apply it through the top layers of your hair.


----------



## Lumaday (May 16, 2014)

I use dry shampoo a few times a week.  I usually shower daily but once a week or so I give my body a day 'off' to regenerate natural oils and keep my skin from getting too dry.  I have really thick heavy hair so if I don't use a dry shampoo on those days my roots start to look slightly greasy and I lose volume.  I haven't found too much of a difference between brands so far.  Tresemme, Suave, L'Oreal, Herbal Essences, and Rusk dry shampoos have all worked about the same for me with just small variations in scent and feel.  Suave, which is probably the cheapest, works great for me.


----------



## Esthylove (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who else uses dry shampoo as a volumnizing/texturizing product? I do.  I wash my hair daily with the liquid stuff - but I have baby fine, very oily , very straight hair.  I find dry shampoo's give my newly washed hair the volume, texture I need and I don't have issues with it looking dull, because my hair is so naturally shiny (due to the oils)


I use them when I want more volume. It also helps me tease my hair since my hair is really fine and it hold all day!

(holy crap I had my title spelled wrong. Good thing I'm naturally blonde. I shouldn't type stuff when I'm tired! lol)


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 5, 2014)

Bumble and Bumble hair powder or Alterna cleanse extend are my favorites.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 5, 2014)

Amika makes an AMAZING dry shampoo - it smells incredible!


----------



## Stitchie (Jun 5, 2014)

I have used several Batiste dry shampoos and LOVE them!

I'm currently obsessed with the "Vibrant &amp; Red" colored one they have. I have dark brown hair naturally, but have red low-lights/high-lights throughout and this color works perfectly! It's not bright red so it doesn't stand out against my dark roots. It's more of a darker red/brown color.

All of you mentioning the Dove dry shampoo is making me want to give that a shot (to save a bit of money). Hopefully it's not the kind of white dry shampoo that stands out on dark hair. I can make the white Batiste's work on my dark hair, but I disliked Tresemme's for that reason.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 8, 2014)

I use arrowroot powder to make my own powdered foundation, so since I have it around it often gets used as dry shampoo. It works really well, and it's such a fine powder that it really gets down to the scalp and sucks all that oil up. It may seem expensive, but the bag I have has lasted me a year and it's not even half empty so I consider it a good investment.

Straight cocoa powder is another really good dry shampoo, especially for dark hair. Plus it leaves your hair smelling like chocolate!  :wub:  

As far as store-bought goes, Not Your Mother's is the only brand I've tried. It worked for me, and it is less messy than using a loose powder. Plus the smell is awesome! I use it when I'm in a hurry or want to simplify my process.


----------



## weareunholy (Jun 29, 2014)

Batiste for dark hair works wonders for my hair! It doesn't leave it feeling greasy and full of product, but it saves my hair 1-2 days from being washed


----------



## abdolkh (Jul 2, 2014)

I prefer  "Dove Refresh + Care Invigorating Dry Shampoo"


----------



## emilycarter (Jul 9, 2014)

I prefer Dove, it is my favourite dry shampoo


----------



## maegancruz (Jul 12, 2014)

For me it's Sunsilk. I've been using it eversince. Hope it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LornaB (Jul 15, 2014)

Definitely Suave Professionals or baby powder


----------



## BSquared (Jul 15, 2014)

Batiste by far. I really want to try the Dove one but I can never freaking find it!


----------



## omgnbhair (Nov 1, 2015)

It's my favorite too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

